# Lincoln Ranger 305D



## Armourer (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey all whats everyones opinion on the Ranger 305D? I am looking at one with around 2300hrs and was wondering if that was high on hours? How long do they normally last? What is a fair price for one? thanks all!


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 22, 2017)

Armourer said:


> Hey all whats everyones opinion on the Ranger 305D? I am looking at one with around 2300hrs and was wondering if that was high on hours? How long do they normally last? What is a fair price for one? thanks all!


2300 hrs isn't a lot but the conditions that existed when the run hrs occured is important along with how well the engine was maintained. A look inside the cabinet would be a good start, along with checking out the performance.


----------



## Ironken (Apr 28, 2017)

I had a new Ranger 305g. It was a wonderful machine with tons of capability. As far as life of a diesel, I would imagine 2300 hrs isn't bad.


----------

